# Don't ruin uber for newbies please



## H8DSOUL (Jan 19, 2017)

Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No one can ruin Uber for you, except you and Uber.


----------



## H8DSOUL (Jan 19, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> No one can ruin Uber for you, except you and Uber.


Thats what i am talking about all of these people crapping on uber and trying to ruin it for all the people that enjoy it


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Thats what i am talking about all of these people crapping on uber and trying to ruin it for all the people that enjoy it


Exactly what do you enjoy?
Working the hours you desire? Days of the week, etc?
That is understandable. Now wait 3 months, take 25 pool trips, get a puker, bad GPS, 10 no shows, realize each day or shift you work, you are either losing money or working for minimum wage, have your rating lowered or realize you are being short changed by Uber, not paid proper bonus or commission.....then make an honest assessment, can we agree on that come April 19, 2017?


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm glad you're enjoying driving for Uber. It can be enjoyable. Most people start to gripe when they realize they really aren't making any money.

Have you purchased a commercial insurance policy for yourself yet? For 90%+ of drivers they are driving on Personal insurance policy. Call your insurance company and tell them your driving for Uber now and see how quickly you get dropped.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

H8dsoul i appreciate your new found optimism. I think you are saying the right things but i fear you are too new to realize that uber wants to replace you for a robot as soon as possible. You must not have realized yet that if you were robbed at gunpoint by an uber passenger they would immediately reply with a canned reply and a promise to ban the rider. Enjoy being an uber partner for atleast few more months. After reality sets in please come back and bash uber like the rest of us


----------



## H8DSOUL (Jan 19, 2017)

Not gonna bash anyone I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am. I will check back in a few months days years or whenever i have grown every business i am a part of and uner isnt any different


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It depends on the market but in some areas it is really bad. People are quitting their jobs hearing they will make $1000+ a week working 25 hours. Then they find it's more like $250 a week for 40 hours. The driver oversaturation is a big problem in some areas.

Newbies need to know the truth before they commit.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Sorry to ruin it for the newbie... But you're in dayton... Your pax pay $0.85 per mile... You earn 63 cents per mile. The IRS says the cost of driving a mile is 54 cents. That includes depreciation, maintenance, and fuel. So you're profiting 9 cents per mile.

Oh wait, except that's only on miles with passengers in the car, and since you can't uber without dead miles between trips... In my city, I average about 1.5 dead miles for every paid mile, it's probably similar for you. 

So you see how it costs you $1.35 to make 63 cents?

You're basically paying 72 cents a mile to drive for uber. I do hope you enjoy it.

Maybe you ask yourself.. Well I have this cash which I didn't have before so I must have made money.... False. You're putting massive miles on your car and decreasing it's life span dramatically meaning you're gonna need a new car alot sooner.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Gotcha.

So you've done a handful of rides and you come on here claiming 'I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T.' But your post's sole purpose is to stir the crapper by virtue of you knowing nothing and presuming to tell others how to think and feel. *You have zero credibility.*

You can't tell long-term, experienced drivers how they should feel about anything when they've been repeatedly bent over by Uber, 'the most ethically challenged company in Silicon Valley.' Driving Uber, Lyft, etc. was a gig that paid okay or even paid well.

And it could still pay well in EVERY single market if Uber wasn't run by the biggest a-holes on the planet. But it should not be the case that drivers CAN LOSE MONEY GIVING RIDES.

Anyone who has done some reading knows your tsk-tsking is indefensible. And noobish ignorance is no excuse!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


You should tell that to all the Detroit drivers that had to endure the .30/mile for several months. It's newcomers like you that continue to allow uber to do what they're doing. If no one complained, the rates would be 5cents/mile AAAAAA$5 service fee.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Were you on this forum a year ago under the username CleanSafePolite? Man I swear your post is almost word for word what I read back then.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Were you on this forum a year ago under the username CleanSafePolite? Man I swear your post is almost word for word what I read back then.


It is possible he is an uber shill though unlikely. I find a true nature hidden behind the op's rant. I dont doubt for a second that uber plants shills here. We should find out from the owner of this forum. The owner can gleem such things. Over times the ips of suspected shills can overlap or reveal a trend even when they are proxied. I guess its irrelevant. Its a fact there are paid shills for uber here


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Just wait till you hit the 4 month mark. Uber's algorithm seems to favor new drivers. You will make what seems to be decent money then you realize you still made next to nothing because you drove for quantity, not for quality. In other words you drove at base rate with not incentives.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh to be new again.....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

crazy916 said:


> Just wait till you hit the 4 month mark. Uber's algorithm seems to favor new drivers. You will make what seems to be decent money then you realize you still made next to nothing because you drove for quantity, not for quality. In other words you drove at base rate with not incentives.


At first i didnt believe it. I did not think there can be such an evil corporation. Its true. Had a buddy that drove uber in n.j. he loved it at 85 cents a mile. Kept saying how he nets 25$ an hour consistently. Wouldnt believe me when i told him to hive it time. You will get to minimim wage after 200 fares or so. He just called me to tell me he quit for that exact reason


----------



## Jurgen Ringer (Jan 16, 2017)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


I have been driving for a year, and I agree with you 100%. These forums would be much more helpful if the whiners stayed away and left room for people who want to be constructive.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The biggest issue with Uber is saturation and too many drivers. So of course people arent going to encourage new people to sign up.

The thing is most new drivers think they are going to make big money. Nothing wrong with lowering their expectations to a realistic number.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying driving for Uber. It can be enjoyable. Most people start to gripe when they realize they really aren't making any money.
> 
> Have you purchased a commercial insurance policy for yourself yet? For 90%+ of drivers they are driving on Personal insurance policy. Call your insurance company and tell them your driving for Uber now and see how quickly you get dropped.


So true!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> H8dsoul i appreciate your new found optimism. I think you are saying the right things but i fear you are too new to realize that uber wants to replace you for a robot as soon as possible. You must not have realized yet that if you were robbed at gunpoint by an uber passenger they would immediately reply with a canned reply and a promise to ban the rider. Enjoy being an uber partner for atleast few more months. After reality sets in please come back and bash uber like the rest of us


They would also deactivate you while they "investigate."


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Uber ruined themselves. You can't reruin ruin. You can only bulldoze it and rebuild.



H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

TheAntMiami said:


> Exactly what do you enjoy?
> Working through hours you desire? Days of the week, etc?
> That is understandable. Now wait 3 months, take 25 pool trips, get a puker, bad GPS, 10 no shows, realize each day or shift you work, you are either losing money or working for minimum wage, have your rating lowered or realize you are being short changed by Uber, not paid proper bonus or commission.....then make an honest assessment, can we agree on that come April 19, 2017?


I enjoy driving, I enjoy meeting new people, I enjoy exploring places I don't go a lot, I enjoy not having to pay my bills with Uber money, I enjoy getting out of the house in the winter, I enjoy occasionally helping someone who wouldn't get to work without me, I enjoy the occasional hot college girl that hops in my car, I enjoy uber...BUT...I don't need it, that's probably why I enjoy it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

H8DSOUL said:


> Thats what i am talking about all of these people crapping on uber and trying to ruin it for all the people that enjoy it


How does it ruin it for you or anyone else, if someone else is trash talking Uber?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> How does it ruin it for you or anyone else, if someone else is trash talking Uber?


Simple, they like to come to this forum and don't want to read stuff they don't agree with.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

The lady doth protest too much , methinks. 
Hamlet , Act 3 , Scene 2.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

This is the complaint forum is it not?


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

RussellP said:


> Sorry to ruin it for the newbie... But you're in dayton... Your pax pay $0.85 per mile... You earn 63 cents per mile. The IRS says the cost of driving a mile is 54 cents. That includes depreciation, maintenance, and fuel. So you're profiting 9 cents per mile.
> 
> Oh wait, except that's only on miles with passengers in the car, and since you can't uber without dead miles between trips... In my city, I average about 1.5 dead miles for every paid mile, it's probably similar for you.
> 
> ...


Oh great... we have another "mathematician" on the forums spouting the same lies.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber sucks bro !!


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

Uber was really good for me first few months, lately been slow


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

This is what you have to look forward to


----------



## UberedOutInHouston (Jan 28, 2016)

TheAntMiami said:


> Exactly what do you enjoy?
> Working through hours you desire? Days of the week, etc?
> That is understandable. Now wait 3 months, take 25 pool trips, get a puker, bad GPS, 10 no shows, realize each day or shift you work, you are either losing money or working for minimum wage, have your rating lowered or realize you are being short changed by Uber, not paid proper bonus or commission.....then make an honest assessment, can we agree on that come April 19, 2017?


Amen!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

H8DSOUL said:


> Not gonna bash anyone I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am. I will check back in a few months days years or whenever i have grown every business i am a part of and uner isnt any different


Your know it's against uber' s terms of service to have a gun in the car. Guessing you missed that in the pages of tiny print you agreed to. You'll be deactivated in a heartbeat if they find out


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Of course Uber doesn't care about our rights to defend ourselves. The corporate people are safe and sound behind their desks with security at HQ. They don't get out and drive some of these creepy, crazy, drunk, and high people in these streets at night. What do these snowflakes know about street smarts?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Your know it's against uber' s terms of service to have a gun in the car. Guessing you missed that in the pages of tiny print you agreed to. You'll be deactivated in a heartbeat if they find out


You get deactivated if you get killed too, so I don't see how it really matters.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

So I'm close to 13000 trips with fuber and Lyft,yet according to fuber I've only gotten 2700 5 stars.They always feed newbies is the truth.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

crazy916 said:


> Just wait till you hit the 4 month mark. Uber's algorithm seems to favor new drivers. You will make what seems to be decent money then you realize you still made next to nothing because you drove for quantity, not for quality. In other words you drove at base rate with not incentives.


So my suspicions are true? I was wondering if I was tripping when I looked at my earnings and in the beginning I was easily making $250-300 Net on just Fridays and Saturday with not too many miles (and it was Lyft and Uber), then it started slowly decrease until a $120-150 became norm with more shorter and crappier trips. I pretty much don't drive any more, it just doesn't seem to be worth my time. I'm keeping both accounts and my ridesharing insurance, so whenever I feel like making a few bucks or getting out of the house for an evening, I can log in. I'm not counting on making any real profit, maybe just a little bit to go to dinner or buy some nice liquor for the night.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

bk102 said:


> I enjoy driving, I enjoy meeting new people, I enjoy exploring places I don't go a lot, I enjoy not having to pay my bills with Uber money, I enjoy getting out of the house in the winter, I enjoy occasionally helping someone who wouldn't get to work without me, I enjoy the occasional hot college girl that hops in my car, I enjoy uber...BUT...I don't need it, that's probably why I enjoy it.


I hear you. Like I said, financially, it's not all that great in my scenario, but I also like those things you mentioned. Last time I drove was almost two weeks ago, and while it feels great to have a weekend evening off again, I'm kind of starting to miss going out to drive. Most people I meet are decent people.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


I sounded just like you when I first started...one year later


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

H8DSOUL said:


> Not gonna bash anyone I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am. I will check back in a few months days years or whenever i have grown every business i am a part of and uner isnt any different


Except for one very large fact...You ARE NOT part of Uber. Are you a shareholder? Do they pay you dividends? Retirement plan? Healthcare? You're a pawn. And an expendable pawn at that. You have no business. Turn your app off and see how successful your taxi service is. ;-)


----------



## UGJaelRose (Sep 20, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Everyone starts so sure and so positive. LOL


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

bk102 said:


> I enjoy driving, I enjoy meeting new people, I enjoy exploring places I don't go a lot, I enjoy not having to pay my bills with Uber money, I enjoy getting out of the house in the winter, I enjoy occasionally helping someone who wouldn't get to work without me, I enjoy the occasional hot college girl that hops in my car, I enjoy uber...BUT...I don't need it, that's probably why I enjoy it.


Same here! I enjoy meeting people from different lifestyles. For example last week I picked up a couple of females from China, young tennis players from Mexico, a private investigator , a CFO that might have a gambling issue among other interesting passengers. I am retired so driving for Uber gets me out of house. Also I am not tied down to a job since I can stop anytime I want to. The extra money helps me purchased items that I might not had before Uber. Also I drive in a town that has a high tourist trade of young folks that love to tube down our two great rivers. Not often I can say I had beautiful young women in my car before Uber. Living the Dream !


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Or just don't read this forum...


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

So WTF all of you experienced U-bots? If it sucks so bad, there's probably a call center down the street looking for a few phone hags, that might suit you better. The crying about wages is old and tired. Change jobs for Christ's sake, your whining is annoying.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Except for one very large fact...You ARE NOT part of Uber. Are you a shareholder? Do they pay you dividends? Retirement plan? Healthcare? You're a pawn. And an expendable pawn at that. You have no business. Turn your app off and see how successful your taxi service is. ;-)


But... But... But they call us "Driver PARTNERS"!!!

LMAO


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

RussellP said:


> Sorry to ruin it for the newbie... But you're in dayton... Your pax pay $0.85 per mile... You earn 63 cents per mile. The IRS says the cost of driving a mile is 54 cents. That includes depreciation, maintenance, and fuel. So you're profiting 9 cents per mile.
> 
> Oh wait, except that's only on miles with passengers in the car, and since you can't uber without dead miles between trips... In my city, I average about 1.5 dead miles for every paid mile, it's probably similar for you.
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

RussellP said:


> Have you purchased a commercial insurance policy for yourself yet? For 90%+ of drivers they are driving on Personal insurance policy. Call your insurance company and tell them your driving for Uber now and see how quickly you get dropped.


You can actually speak pretty clearly, talking out of your ass like that.

Only, it's not much truth. Ride Share Endorsements are available from many ins carriers in many states and typically at a cost that is less than a commercial policy. Mine from Safeco costs me $67/yr, places my same personal limits on all 3 phases of ride share, and they didn't even sound scared when I told them I wanted to ride share.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Except for one very large fact...You ARE NOT part of Uber. Are you a shareholder? Do they pay you dividends? Retirement plan? Healthcare? You're a pawn. And an expendable pawn at that. You have no business. Turn your app off and see how successful your taxi service is. ;-)


And if a shopkeeper kept the front door locked, how successful would the business be? You kinda have to show up.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Dec 24, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Give it time. Notice not ONE of the many responses have "taken your side" so to speak... A doomed business model has nothing to do with the attitude of people stuck in a web, it has to do with basic economics. .06 a mile and an insurance gap and the taxman will make a cynical person out of you yet. Everyone loves it for the first month, then reality sets in.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

None of us could ruin Uber as effectively as they are ruining themselves. They're also poisoning the well in the ride share industry. It's too bad because it could be awesome-- was awesome pre-2014. 

My numbers say I'm making about the same now as when I started. Around here it's tough to make more than $11-$13 an hour. When you have 8-12 minute pickups, with the occasional 15-22 minute pickup thrown in, that limits your maximum theoretical income. Rate card, population density and time online and I can ballpark what you you'll make over a long average. I notice the shills rarely post their earnings screen shots. 

The company benefits from disinformation. Company shills come in a lot of flavors, most of them are outsource contractors. If you're paying someone to lie, you want them to be deniable. The truth is, driving for Uber, you're accepting a large risk for a very small return.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> None of us could ruin Uber as effectively as they are ruining themselves.
> The truth is, driving for Uber, you're accepting a large risk for a very small return.


EXACTLY!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Boy, I've never seen a newbie post on here telling us how great uber is, nope never.


----------



## Rvnbrk (Oct 1, 2016)

I own two prius, my wife drives one and I'm leasing mine (2016, 3 yr 36k miles)
I drive part time, about 10 hours during prime time on weekends (9-2a Friday and Saturday). After doing some math, ends up being 23.53 an hour, not too shabby! I'll pay my $307 a month lease
plus insurance in two weeks with some extra change left over.

So I'm essentially allotted 1000 miles a month on my lease without going over. After personal use, that leaves me with about 600 miles of uber use. All maintenence is already covered under the lease, and I average 65 mpg city and gas is cheap, which besides insurance (87/mth), is my only input for the life of the lease.

As a side gig picking prime times to drive in a good market, ubering isn't that bad. I couldn't do this full time, but it's a great part time gig.

I'll leave this here.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

$408.40 on 28 trips works out to an average of $14.58 per trip, after Uber's fee. That means total earnings were over $600 in that 10 hours. Unless it's surging 2x, 3x or 4x all the time, I don't see how that's possible. I looked over all my trips for today...a fairly busy day...the number that paid over $10 was 0. 28 trips in 10.23 hours is averaging 2.73 rides per hour. Nearly 3 rides per hour, and all netting over $15 each. That means each of those trips could be a maximum of 20 minutes and almost zero time between pickups. So, you allegedly drove 20 minutes on a 3x fare and immediately got another 3x fare going 20 minutes and on and on.

I call bullshit. It's a fake.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Rvnbrk said:


> I own two prius, my wife drives one and I'm leasing mine (2016, 3 yr 36k miles)
> I drive part time, about 10 hours during prime time on weekends (9-2a Friday and Saturday). After doing some math, ends up being 23.53 an hour, not too shabby! I'll pay my $307 a month lease
> plus insurance in two weeks with some extra change left over.
> 
> ...


You're in a relatively new market with high rates. Enjoy it while you can. 1.25 a mile and lot of surges. I remember when it was like that here in Raleigh. Now it's. 70, no surge and hundred of drivers. Get ready for the broomstick!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Oh to be new again.....


Uber's Church of Love can make you reborn. You just have to believe in the almighty Travis. You just have to open your heart to let the side hustle in. Now don't forget to send in your non tax deductible Love Gift to Travis, c/o Uber. 
Thank you and We Love You.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Just so you know... Uber rates in Dayton Ohio are LITERALLY double what they are in some markets in the U.S. , so imagine halving your revenue, and having the exact same expenses and that's what you would be making with Norfolk Virginia rates, Orlando isn't much higher.
How far are you going for every trip? 5-10 minutes? 1-3 miles? That's what we are doing in Orlando for barely more than half of what your getting.

http://www.bestplaces.net/cost-of-living/dayton-oh/orlando-fl/80000
The cost of living would calculate that the cost of living in dayton is about 80% of the cost of living in Orlando... so that argument is out.

Right now it seems as if 60c a mile 12c a minute is rock bottom, that translates to 45c a mile an 8c a minute to the driver.

Rates never go up, they only go down.

You're one of the lucky few in a higher paying market. Enjoy it while it lasts, Orlando used to get more than your getting in Dayton.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

Wait my friend untill your market gets saturated with newbies just like you , while uber decreases rates , so you earn more , and kill the surge with their tactics , then I would like to hear from you again dayton son of a gun


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

But you didn't "make" $700 dollars in the traditional sense that you cleared $700. You have to deduct expenses to know what you really "made."


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

It's already ruined.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

UGJaelRose said:


> Everyone starts so sure and so positive. LOL


All it takes finally is realizing that the costs of accelerated car maintenance and gas do add up over time. Let alone the fact that there are questionable insurance issues. This chit really does have way too much risk (including death/injury/carjacking/robbery) and expenses and eats up too much time for far too little money. These TNC companies are the absolute scum of the modern USA and their management are shameless deebags.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

It's fake. A Prius that gets 70 mpg. Come on, you guys. A car that gets 70mpg at $3/mile. 

Fake.


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

Rvnbrk said:


> I own two prius, my wife drives one and I'm leasing mine (2016, 3 yr 36k miles)
> I drive part time, about 10 hours during prime time on weekends (9-2a Friday and Saturday). After doing some math, ends up being 23.53 an hour, not too shabby! I'll pay my $307 a month lease
> plus insurance in two weeks with some extra change left over.
> 
> ...


Yeahhhhhh... I noticed you went out of your way NOT to post the actual date of the day. Plus you posted your dashboard and odometer readout? You're trying waaaay too hard and your numbers dont add up based on time and number of trips. I'm with FL_Dex on this one. I say this is fake as hell.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Not gonna bash anyone I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am. I will check back in a few months days years or whenever i have grown every business i am a part of and uner isnt any different


Ummmm Uber has a no gun policy for drivers.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> H8dsoul i appreciate your new found optimism. I think you are saying the right things but i fear you are too new to realize that uber wants to replace you for a robot as soon as possible. You must not have realized yet that if you were robbed at gunpoint by an uber passenger they would immediately reply with a canned reply and a promise to ban the rider. Enjoy being an uber partner for atleast few more months. After reality sets in please come back and bash uber like the rest of us


Account suspended pending investigation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jurgen Ringer said:


> I have been driving for a year, and I agree with you 100%. These forums would be much more helpful if the whiners stayed away and left room for people who want to be constructive.


Why is it only " New" members feel this way ?
Can anyone tell me ?
So precocious. Then we get to watch their dreams crumble right before our very eyes.
Over and over and over again.
So predictable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> No one can ruin Uber for you, except you and Uber.


If uber is in the game,it won't require any effort on their part.


----------



## Frank Civitano (Feb 25, 2016)

I have been with Uber for a while and not happy. Just received my tax form from last year.. I was paid $5,997 for the year and Uber is claiming I made $9,789 Now here is the problem, I am a sub contractor for Uber and should only be taxed for what I Earned not the the full Gross earned by Uber. When you file your taxes IRS doe's not care, they only see the Gross figure to you.. I am done with the BS of Uber.. I stopped all rides as of today, not worth the headache, extra insurance on my vehicle, up keep, mileage I put on my car and my time.. Breakdown made less then $1.00 hour...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You're in a relatively new market with high rates. Enjoy it while you can. 1.25 a mile and lot of surges. I remember when it was like that here in Raleigh. Now it's. 70, no surge and hundred of drivers. Get ready for the broomstick!


It will be 65¢ in 6 months !


----------



## Rvnbrk (Oct 1, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> It's fake. A Prius that gets 70 mpg. Come on, you guys. A car that gets 70mpg at $3/mile.
> 
> Fake.







Not fake, keep trying though buddy. Make sure to take notes, there will be a quiz at the end of the video. I didn't produce the video, but this guy got up to 77 mpg.


----------



## Rvnbrk (Oct 1, 2016)

BallerX said:


> Yeahhhhhh... I noticed you went out of your way NOT to post the actual date of the day. Plus you posted your dashboard and odometer readout? You're trying waaaay too hard and your numbers dont add up based on time and number of trips. I'm with FL_Dex on this one. I say this is fake as hell.


Not odometer readout, but current trip readout since ignition. Check above posted video. Jealous much driving that cash for clunker reject?

Screenshots arnt hard, just press power and home button simultaneously on most phones. Glad you learned something. The pictures are from different days. If you would use a little critical thinking and simple observations it's not hard to see. Bask in my glory peasant.

Here's a date for my pictures. I started driving last night but decided to go out drinking. Not really "going out of my way". You'll probably are going to keep crying on your next reply calling everything "fake". Petulant child.


----------



## wahidul89 (Jun 2, 2016)

What they all said...


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I am thinking they draw to the new member and give them a lot of rides in the beginning to make them seem like this is great. My first few weeks working 7 am to about 11 am I made like 260.00 a week. Now I'm lucky to get 130.00 or so.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Rvnbrk said:


> Not odometer readout, but current trip readout since ignition. Check above posted video. Jealous much driving that cash for clunker reject?
> 
> Screenshots arnt hard, just press power and home button simultaneously on most phones. Glad you learned something. The pictures are from different days. If you would use a little critical thinking and simple observations it's not hard to see. Bask in my glory peasant.
> 
> ...


 12:27 32.00 ride and them 12;39 another ride.....32:00 for a few minutes?


----------



## Rvnbrk (Oct 1, 2016)

louvit said:


> 12:27 32.00 ride and them 12;39 another ride.....32:00 for a few minutes?


Yep. Love them surges, especially the all day ones.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lincoln Nebraska rates are 200% of the base rates in some U.S. Markets. Your also getting surges out the wazoo.

Once the number of drivers increases those surges will virtually disappear,
Then the number of trips you have per hour/day/week will plummit as well.

Uber will next cut the rates to increase your business.

In 2 years what's making you $400 a day will drop t $80-100 a day as more people jump on board based on news stories from this week still being on the internet.


Your city is in its "honeymoon" phase where everyone is loving working for uber.

Enjoy it while it lasts.. because it won't.

Once everyone with a decent car and a lousy job jumps on the bandwagon you will be wishing for the good old days.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Frank Civitano said:


> I have been with Uber for a while and not happy. Just received my tax form from last year.. I was paid $5,997 for the year and Uber is claiming I made $9,789 Now here is the problem, I am a sub contractor for Uber and should only be taxed for what I Earned not the the full Gross earned by Uber. When you file your taxes IRS doe's not care, they only see the Gross figure to you.. I am done with the BS of Uber.. I stopped all rides as of today, not worth the headache, extra insurance on my vehicle, up keep, mileage I put on my car and my time.. Breakdown made less then $1.00 hour...


You have to pay the tax on Uber's cut!?! How can this be right!?!


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

BTW, hi everybody, back from my ban


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

ZREXMike said:


> You have to pay the tax on Uber's cut!?! How can this be right!?!


Check out the "Taxes" forum. Deduct as expenses the commissions and fees Uber gets, so that your business earnings match the amount your deposits total for the year. Then deduct the mileage and other allowed expenses to reduce your profit or show a loss.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Frank Civitano said:


> I have been with Uber for a while and not happy. Just received my tax form from last year.. I was paid $5,997 for the year and Uber is claiming I made $9,789 Now here is the problem, I am a sub contractor for Uber and should only be taxed for what I Earned not the the full Gross earned by Uber. When you file your taxes IRS doe's not care, they only see the Gross figure to you.. I am done with the BS of Uber.. I stopped all rides as of today, not worth the headache, extra insurance on my vehicle, up keep, mileage I put on my car and my time.. Breakdown made less then $1.00 hour...


Go to the "Taxes" forum. Uber fees are deductible- you don't pay tax on them.


----------



## ZREXMike (Nov 28, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Check out the "Taxes" forum. Deduct as expenses the commissions and fees Uber gets, so that your business earnings match the amount your deposits total for the year. Then deduct the mileage and other allowed expenses to reduce your profit or show a loss.


Okay, thanks. I think Uber's cut should not be counted as taxable income for drivers at all though, that is Uber's income. They should pay the tax on that money, the driver never gets it, he or she should not pay taxes on it, and should not have to do some deduction to avoid paying taxes on it.


----------



## DanB (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

DanB said:


>


Her logic is slightly flawed in that she doesn't include the base fare and per minute portions of the Uber fee that is charged to riders and a portion paid to drivers.

Also, she assumes Uber drivers are all desperate morons who can't set aside money for future expenses such as taxes, maintenance, insurance, depreciation, down pmt on new car, etc.

Some markets have very low rates and I would not drive in them. Fortunately I drive in a well-established mkt that pays decently and is fairly busy/some good surge opportunities. This could change and I'd be done with ride share.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Good post.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Her logic is slightly flawed in that she doesn't include the base fare and per minute portions of the Uber fee that is charged to riders and a portion paid to drivers.


The per minute rate in Orlando is so small for X (still the vast majority of uber trips) that it generates just $4.20 per hour to the driver (while they have a customer).
The initial $1, is virtually wiped out ., from either 10 minutes of waiting for a ping, or 3 miles drive to get someone, or usually both.



Over/Uber said:


> Some markets have very low rates and I would not drive in them. Fortunately I drive in a well-established mkt that pays decently and is fairly busy/some good surge opportunities. This could change and I'd be done with ride share.


The "well established" markets are the ones with the worst rates and worst driver pay.

The new markets is where the drivers do well.

Let's look at Orlando
Uber has been in Orlando since 2014,
There's thousands of professional full time drivers, between the taxi companies, limo/towncar companies, shuttles, ect. (the biggest company has 1500 cars and thousands of more or less active drivers on the books)

There's a permit specifically for ride share drivers, specific rules, deals with a bunch of the suburbs for subsidized uber trips, massive tourist money, hundreds of hotels, 7 major theme parks, 5? water parks, a major university, 2 smaller colleges, a major airport,and smaller airport, with an Uber more or less running legally everywhere,

All of this is a perfect storm for a reputable company to flourish. Especially one with a good word of mouth going nationwide.

Yet here uber is charging some of the lowest rates in the country.

I have to ask why?

The only explanation is that they don't care about anything but crushing the competition and they will crush their own partners into the ground in their conquest of Orlando. The drivers here must just be Zerglings sent to the slaughter without any regards for their livelihood.

The question is.. (when?) will uber have to do it where you live?

When will uber stop?

When they crush all the taxi companies, or all the public transit companies? Or all the car manufacturers?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mears, I surmise some markets, such as PDX, don't have a real strong tourism/taxi dynamic and perhaps this is keeping PDX under the radar, so-to-speak, with decent per mile and per minute rates. Uber is going on 2 years in this market.

I gauge my opt out at $18/hr pre-all expenses. Once I can't consistently make this rate, I'm done. Yes, I'm new to this and hitting this number each week for the last 5 weeks. I do it as a supplement to my sometimes seasonal truck driving job. I also put an extra 3k miles on my car doing it but it is new, so not much in the way of maintenance other than routine--tires have 14K on them--will hurt at trade-in time, I know.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


"If you throw a frog in a pot of boiling water, it will hop right out. But if you put that frog in a pot of tepid water and slowly warm it, the frog doesn't figure out what's going on until it's too late."


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> "If you throw a frog in a pot of boiling water, it will hop right out. But if you put that frog in a pot of tepid water and slowly warm it, the frog doesn't figure out what going on until it's too late."


Cliche much?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Meh, the truth needs no defense.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Let's look at Orlando
> 
> Yet here uber is charging some of the lowest rates in the country.
> 
> ...


Does Orlando have more than its share of short trips in the cab and ride sharing businesses?

That might be the reason for the extra low fares. Because of the upfront costs, the difference in price between a cab and an uber is a lot less for a short trip. Uber might have to really lower rates to catch people's attention


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Happy Saturday night! Spent $25 in gas too. Here's what you get to look forward to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

louvit said:


> I am thinking they draw to the new member and give them a lot of rides in the beginning to make them seem like this is great. My first few weeks working 7 am to about 11 am I made like 260.00 a week. Now I'm lucky to get 130.00 or so.


Uber stacks the deck.
Same with Ratings.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

lets see, shorted no show fees, shorted on weekly deposits. not paid out bonuses and incentives properly. little to no surges in dangerous weather. far be it from me to ruin the honeymoon noob experiece but there is a difference between liking doing "ride sharing" and like dealing with ubers practices.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I love watching Snowflakes hit the flames.
Instant vapor. Not substance.


----------



## las347 (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn it seems the over saturation is a nation wide problem not just here in LA.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Rvnbrk said:


> Yep. Love them surges, especially the all day ones.
> View attachment 91575


someone explain surge to me. I guess driving the morning hours I do I never see them.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

louvit said:


> someone explain surge to me. I guess driving the morning hours I do I never see them.


It's something from a faraway time. A golden era that is oft dreamed of by the Uber driver. Way back in 2014/15. Some believe it is a myth, but I saw it. It happened.

Actually, in SF it's coming back a little. It could be that much of the saturation is out of town drivers that may be afraid to drive here in the rain. They already suck at driving here as it is, so that would be wise of them to not drive in these recent storms. Saturday nights suck for the last year with all the suburbs coming in to drive, but with a major storm where you'd think there would be less pax going out needing rides, it was actually busier than ever. But hopefully our surge is returning. Idon't even bleieve that, but hopefully anyway.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Someone failed math, or didn't take any at all.



RussellP said:


> Sorry to ruin it for the newbie... But you're in dayton... Your pax pay $0.85 per mile... You earn 63 cents per mile. The IRS says the cost of driving a mile is 54 cents. That includes depreciation, maintenance, and fuel. So you're profiting 9 cents per mile.
> 
> Oh wait, except that's only on miles with passengers in the car, and since you can't uber without dead miles between trips... In my city, I average about 1.5 dead miles for every paid mile, it's probably similar for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rvnbrk said:


> Not fake, keep trying though buddy. Make sure to take notes, there will be a quiz at the end of the video. I didn't produce the video, but this guy got up to 77 mpg.


I had a 3 cylinder Geo metro that would get nearly 60 mpg if I didn't do over 40 mph. The transmission was larger than the engine. 5 speed 3 cylinder. Fun car. Got tired of parts flying off every 3 weeks. They would shake a lot when you coax them over 90 mph on 12" tires. Would easily get 45 mpg + if kept at 65 or below.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The last time I looked, Orlando had higher mileage rates than us here in Houston. We are down to .87/mile and .11 minute. Pretty sure Orlando is still over $1.00/mile.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I had a 3 cylinder Geo metro that would get nearly 60 mpg if I didn't do over 40 mph. The transmission was larger than the engine. 5 speed 3 cylinder. Fun car. Got tired of parts flying off every 3 weeks. They would shake a lot when you coax them over 90 mph on 12" tires. Would easily get 45 mpg + if kept at 65 or below.


Sounds like an unsafe car to be out ubering in. lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The last time I looked, Orlando had higher mileage rates than us here in Houston. We are down to .87/mile and .11 minute. Pretty sure Orlando is still over $1.00/mile.


It's easy to check in the pax app. Orlando is currently .65 a mile and .11 a minute. Cane possibly understand why anyone would drive without a surge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Sounds like an unsafe car to be out ubering in. lol


Lol it was a 93 model.


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lol it was a 93 model.


I'm done with uberpool. Only if 2.5x surge. And I'm done with incentives too, scam!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Welcome to Uber . . .
Where ' Happy Endings' are over rated . . . we will be your guides to the 8th circle of Hades,called Uber.
There will be wailing and gnashing of teeth . . .


----------



## Frank Sobotka (Sep 15, 2015)

RussellP said:


> View attachment 91748
> Happy Saturday night! Spent $25 in gas too. Here's what you get to look forward to.


lol Portland, try living somewhere that's not worthless


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Frank Sobotka said:


> lol Portland, try living somewhere that's not worthless


Real Estate Elitist !
Have Compassion for the Geographically Challenged !


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

This is shown in a non-Uber website:
Base fare: *$1*
Booking fee: *$1.85*
Cost per min: *$0.11*
Cost per mile: *$0.65*
_Minimum charge: *$5.85*_
_Cancellation fee: *$5*

This is what is shown on the Uber website:
Base Fare $1.50
Booking Fee $1.85
Per Minute $0.15 
cost Per Mile $1.15
Minimum Fare $5.85
Cancellation Fee $5.00_

Do you go with the Uber website information or someone else?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This is shown in a non-Uber website:
> Base fare: *$1*
> Booking fee: *$1.85*
> Cost per min: *$0.11*
> ...


The Uber website.
It is updated rapidly.
Because Uber policy shifts more rapidly than sand dunes in a desert windstorm.
No foundation to build a future upon.
An ocean of abrasion.


----------



## Brandendman (Jan 22, 2017)

Lol I'm sure you enjoy Uber now because you're a new driver... just wait till there's an issue and you have a problem or a question when you try to get a hold of uber and they reply to you 10 times with the same damn book written b******* answer just wait till you start missing all your no show pay or they decide not to pay you or your surge even though you're sitting smack in the middle of a surge Zone right now it's all gravy because you're a new driver and none of this has happened to you but wait you need help I guarantee that uber will not be there I know this for a fact they don't give a s*** about anybody because for every pissed off old driver they have there's a new driver who just started that's loving it not because of course they are new and haven't had any issues just wait the only people that ruin Uber is Uber itself. Uber are the ones that decide to not pay the drivers surge or rip them off and not pay no-shows like every Big Corporation the bigger they get in the more money they make the greedy or they get in kid give two s**** about their employees I highly suggest you monitor your trips very closely


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Not gonna bash anyone I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am. I will check back in a few months days years or whenever i have grown every business i am a part of and uner isnt any different


u couldn't have grown every business u were in because u are ubering now.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Rvnbrk said:


> So I'm essentially allotted 1000 miles a month on my lease without going over. After personal use, that leaves me with about 600 miles of uber use. All maintenence is already covered under the lease, and I average 65 mpg city and gas is cheap, which besides insurance (87/mth), is my only input for the life of the lease.


I'm not going to question your trips and all that Uber stuff. I don't have a dog in that fight. (See my signature below.)

But I'm interested in the lowdown on your Prius and the mileage you are getting, and have some questions.

You didn't mention which model you have, but I'm assuming you have the Prius Two Eco with the Lithium battery, allowing for better fuel economy. But you show driving only 59 miles, getting 70 mpg. Can you do that over three or four hundred miles? What do you average on a tank, and what's your lifetime mpg? The website fueleconomy.gov lists the Prius Two Eco at 58 mpg city, so you are doing better than their testing. How far can you drive in EV mode at low speeds, without the ICE kicking in?

I've owned two Gen II's, '03 and '06, and have owned a 2012 Plugin for almost five years. The early models could only go at most a couple of miles in EV mode on a full battery. My Plugin usually does around 10-12 miles on a charge in town, and in hybrid mode on the freeway, I get around 63 on a 185 mile round trip.

Another thing I've noticed with all three of mine is that the computer is somewhat optimistic with regard to mpg. I use figures based on how much gas I buy, and my mpg is often about 5% lower than the display shows.

The guy in the video should have told us what his mileage is for his round trip to work. He mentioned a couple of hills, but I notice a difference in mileage with even slight change in elevation. A closed loop would provide a more accurate reading. I'm assuming that he has the Eco model as as well. As he pointed out, the mpg number climbed rapidly when he was in EV mode, as opposed to hybrid mode.

I know Toyota includes two years/25k miles of factory recommended service with purchase, so was the extra time/miles thrown in by the dealer, or is that something Toyota is doing on leases?

Thanks in advance for your answers, and good luck Ubering!


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Dont need to ruin it for you after a few months Uber will do it themselves


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The last time I looked, Orlando had higher mileage rates than us here in Houston. We are down to .87/mile and .11 minute. Pretty sure Orlando is still over $1.00/mile.


Umm no... not even close, XL is $1.15 but it's 65c for X.

Is this not the official page?
http://uber-rates-orlando-fl-us.uber-fare-estimator.com/
Base fare: $1
Booking fee: $1.85
Cost per min: $0.11
Cost per mile: $0.65

_Minimum charge: $5.85_
_Cancellation fee: $5_

What you have listed is the XL rate

Base fare: $3
Booking fee: $1.85
Cost per min: $0.2
Cost per mile: $1.15

_Minimum charge: $8.05_
_Cancellation fee: $5_



tohunt4me said:


> The Uber website.
> It is updated rapidly.
> Because Uber policy shifts more rapidly than sand dunes in a desert windstorm.
> No foundation to build a future upon.
> An ocean of abrasion.


The policy is also like the law in court, it depends on the judge an jury you have, not the letter of the law. *IE the CSR interprets/makes up rules and applies it to your case at his wim,


----------



## Rvnbrk (Oct 1, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I'm not going to question your trips and all that Uber stuff. I don't have a dog in that fight. (See my signature below.)
> 
> But I'm interested in the lowdown on your Prius and the mileage you are getting, and have some questions.
> 
> ...


It's actually a Three Touring, not eco.

Doing 300-400 miles I can pull off around 68+ but it takes a lot of effort and not in the winter. My city is relatively flat. According to my trip for that picture I was in EV mode for 75% of the trip. My average speed was around 30 mph. It's really easy to get EV mode to kick in, at least around here.

My ODO is at 6500, my total mpg for the current life of the vehicle is 58.3.

Dealer threw in the free last oil change, as this is the 4th prius I've purchased or leased in under two years and they've dropped the ball on some stuff in the past.


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

Rvnbrk said:


> Not odometer readout, but current trip readout since ignition. Check above posted video. Jealous much driving that cash for clunker reject?
> 
> Screenshots arnt hard, just press power and home button simultaneously on most phones. Glad you learned something. The pictures are from different days. If you would use a little critical thinking and simple observations it's not hard to see. Bask in my glory peasant.
> 
> ...


"Methinks the lady doth protest too much..." Ha ha ha! Whoa, got awful butthurt there for a guy supposedly making easy big bank didn't you? Now, you've truly exposed yourself as a fraud because people really making cheese dont get that upset at being questioned. You immediately stoop to personal insults like an idiot, since you don't know anything about me personally. WEAK. "...cash for clunkers reject?" Huh? How'd you figure you'd just pull that out of your @$$? Insecure much bro? I drive part time but when I do, I drive an Infiniti QX80, so uh... NO. Unlame yourself shill. You've been exposed. Begone.


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber stacks the deck.
> Same with Ratings.


Yep. Anyone who's driven for a year or more knows it because they've seen it. We've also seen 10,000 newbies come in screaming about how great Uber is for THEM and how the vets need to stop being negative haters... only to see 3 months later 99% of them either disappear or come back saying; "oh snap, y'all were right."


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Rvnbrk said:


> It's actually a Three Touring, not eco.
> 
> Doing 300-400 miles I can pull off around 68+ but it takes a lot of effort and not in the winter. My city is relatively flat. According to my trip for that picture I was in EV mode for 75% of the trip. My average speed was around 30 mph. It's really easy to get EV mode to kick in, at least around here.
> 
> ...


That's amazing mileage. Toyota has made significant changes since the Gen II. My lifetime average on each of mine was 54 mpg.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


You didn't make make $700 you grossed $700. You prob make $300. You are already ruining it for yourself thinking in those terms.


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Were you on this forum a year ago under the username CleanSafePolite? Man I swear your post is almost word for word what I read back then.


Uber office people copy and pasters


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Jurgen Ringer said:


> These forums would be much more helpful if the whiners stayed away and left room for people who want to be constructive.


Jurgen, this is the COMPLAINT forum. You should stick to the advice forum and help all the noobs learn to make money in your city.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Oh to be new again.....


It's like being a virgin all over again.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


If your so successfull then why would you care what people post ?
It's obvious that you have insecurities and are angry that the voices in your head have been right all along, that this dream job is just like your previous endeavors. Straight up BS.
It's my hope that your simply an uber shill and if you are a legit newbie? May I suggest counseling


----------



## Santosh Krishnan (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm thinking about trying out Uber to see how it might work out. Obviously my car has to qualify, but what do you recommend to be successful in terms of my personal style, or pro tips that I need to use once I get approved?


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

Santosh Krishnan said:


> I'm thinking about trying out Uber to see how it might work out. Obviously my car has to qualify, but what do you recommend to be successful in terms of my personal style, or pro tips that I need to use once I get approved?


Don't!!!!!
Add up all the potential expenses then add up all the potential earnings and realize at the very best, it's a break even situation; if you get lucky


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Rvnbrk said:


> I drive part time, about 10 hours during prime time on weekends (9-2a Friday and Saturday).


Yeah bro...you drive 9-2, cept your screen shot says you were ONLINE over 10 hours that day at 2:54 AM. That means you were driving BEFORE 5:00 PM. $404 is a great day. If you can do that regularly, you are the Uber King of Lincoln. Or...you just posted your one great day. Good luck.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Rvnbrk said:


> If you would use a little critical thinking and simple observations it's not hard to see. Bask in my glory peasant.


Everybody has great days. If you never made any money you'd quit instantly. I see that is a home football game for UN in Lincoln on 11/12/16. Congrats. Sporting events in college towns can be big. But home football games come 6-7 times a year in Lincoln.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> When will uber stop?


They got $11B in cash and are losing roughly $3B a year...so they either a) convince more investors they will destroy all competition and raise rates/cut discounts AFTER THAT and get some more cash, or b) they go belly up by the end of 2020.

This is a billion dollar investor play on the backs of the drivers they lie to...


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Santosh Krishnan said:


> I'm thinking about trying out Uber to see how it might work out. Obviously my car has to qualify, but what do you recommend to be successful in terms of my personal style, or pro tips that I need to use once I get approved?


Go read the garage and "advice" forums for help. Also read your city forum so the locals who are compassionate can show you the ropes.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


I will complain as long as the conditions remain poor. I will never give them my help when they ask. It will always be no.
No fuel card.
No texts.
No emails.
No giving driving lessons to new drivers.
No signing petitions.
No surveys.
No eats.
No delivery.
No phone calls.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Ask not what Uber can do for you; ask what you can do for Uber.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Santosh Krishnan said:


> I'm thinking about trying out Uber to see how it might work out. Obviously my car has to qualify, but what do you recommend to be successful in terms of *my personal style*, or pro tips that I need to use once I get approved?


Sir, I don't even know who you are.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Santosh Krishnan said:


> I'm thinking about trying out Uber to see how it might work out. Obviously my car has to qualify, but what do you recommend to be successful in terms of my personal style, or pro tips that I need to use once I get approved?


Get a mentor or get used to 10-15$/hr before expenses.


----------



## northwestindiana (Oct 9, 2016)

Over saturation is the issue.
Almost anyone...NO ANYONE can qualify to be an uber driver and at the rate they sign up drivers, there will be an uber driver on every block in every city in the US.
Your in Dayton, Ohio = 141,000 + people (2010 Census).
OMG in Chicago we have that many people in one of our high rise buildings. Come drive here for a month and you will change your tune about "your job is what you make it"


----------



## northwestindiana (Oct 9, 2016)

Did I read this correctly...."I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am". he may not be as fast as I am? Who are you? Bat Man!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

northwestindiana said:


> Did I read this correctly...."I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am". he may not be as fast as I am? Who are you? Bat Man!


Bond! james bond!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

northwestindiana said:


> "...he may not be as fast as i am". he may not be as fast as I am? Who are you? Bat Man!


Bruce Lee


----------



## northwestindiana (Oct 9, 2016)

Maybe The Karate Kid "Wax On Wax Off"


----------



## northwestindiana (Oct 9, 2016)

I thought John Wayne died?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jurgen Ringer said:


> I have been driving for a year, and I agree with you 100%. These forums would be much more helpful if the whiners stayed away and left room for people who want to be constructive.


How come I've never seen you call out. Whiner?


----------



## robsuchan (Jan 31, 2017)

I happen to enjoy ubering, even if I'm just sitting in my car at the airport. Do you what makes you happy in life!


----------



## northwestindiana (Oct 9, 2016)

Escape reality and zone out in your car....at the airport


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> The last time I looked, Orlando had higher mileage rates than us here in Houston. We are down to .87/mile and .11 minute. Pretty sure Orlando is still over $1.00/mile.


I started 1/29/18 and Uber is paying .53 cents a mile and .08 cents a minute UberX



robsuchan said:


> I happen to enjoy ubering, even if I'm just sitting in my car at the airport. Do you what makes you happy in life!


I live by the airport and when I drove by on my way to pick up commuters ( this was 4 in the morning), I noticed over 48 drivers already in the cue 
WTF ? Flights don't even start until 6 a.m. at the airports, so you fiqure it will be at least 7:30 in the morning before any flights arrive. I would never get up at 4 in the morning to sit at the airport and not even make any money.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

UberLady69 said:


> I started 1/29/18 and Uber is paying .53 cents a mile and .08 cents a minute UberX
> 
> I live by the airport and when I drove by on my way to pick up commuters ( this was 4 in the morning), I noticed over 48 drivers already in the cue
> WTF ? Flights don't even start until 6 a.m. at the airports, so you fiqure it will be at least 7:30 in the morning before any flights arrive. I would never get up at 4 in the morning to sit at the airport and not even make any money.


Some people are desperate for $36 bucks.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Don't worry fuber will feed you jobs to get you excited.This should read newbies please don't ruin Uber for the veterans.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

H8DSOUL said:


> Not gonna bash anyone I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am. I will check back in a few months days years or whenever i have grown every business i am a part of and uner isnt any different


This is the craziest thing I've ever read.

If a person already has a gun drawn on you, you aren't ever going to be fast enough with your own weapon to defend yourself. You watch too many action movies, my friend.

BTW, how do you like Uber now?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Not gonna bash anyone I try to stay positive if I should get robbed then it is meant to be remember ccw are for everyone that qualifies just because a robber points a gun at you doesnt mean he will use it and he may not be as fast as i am. I will check back in a few months days years or whenever i have grown every business i am a part of and uner isnt any different


Concealed carry is a violation of the TOS. Besides deactivation, has uber gone after someone for damaging their reputation?


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> Don't worry fuber will feed you jobs to get you excited.This should read newbies please don't ruin Uber for the veterans.


If you are up at 4 in the morning sitting at the airport que that would make you a veteran dumbass! Just saying.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Then gather a clue I don't sit at the airport!


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

UberLady69 said:


> If you are up at 4 in the morning sitting at the airport que that would make you a veteran dumbass! Just saying.


International flights arrive at 4-6am. It's was very lucrative for the old school taxi drivers to do 3/5/7 airport runs from 4am to noon, only 8 hours and be done for the day. Usually only dealing with business people, travelers, etc. 
Now that Uber has supersaturated the market, 99% of drivers are NOT making a decent wage.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

TheAntMiami said:


> International flights arrive at 4-6am. It's was very lucrative for the old school taxi drivers to do 3/5/7 airport runs from 4am to noon, only 8 hours and be done for the day. Usually only dealing with business people, travelers, etc.
> Now that Uber has supersaturated the market, 99% of drivers are NOT making a decent wage.


You are probably correct in that observation.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So true!


Fortunately, my insurance co offers ride share policies- it was the first thing I changed after being signed on to Lyft.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> It is possible he is an uber shill though unlikely. I find a true nature hidden behind the op's rant. I dont doubt for a second that uber plants shills here. We should find out from the owner of this forum. The owner can gleem such things. Over times the ips of suspected shills can overlap or reveal a trend even when they are proxied. I guess its irrelevant. Its a fact there are paid shills for uber here


boober monitors this board very closely. Boober doesn't like this place for the same reason they don't like unions. they don't want us congregating and talking to each other, sharing tactics, teaching how to exploit the system, warning potential new drivers what uber is REALLY like vs what uber wants to claim they're like, etc.

this place is a thorn in their side.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> boober monitors this board very closely. Boober doesn't like this place for the same reason they don't like unions. they don't want us congregating and talking to each other, sharing tactics, teaching how to exploit the system, warning potential new drivers what uber is REALLY like vs what uber wants to claim they're like, etc.
> 
> this place is a thorn in their side.


It's criminal. Look up Anti Trust Laws. How Uber has not been sued yet and given a ceas and desist order is amazing. Watch this video.



TheAntMiami said:


> It's criminal. Look up Anti Trust Laws. How Uber has not been sued yet and given a ceas and desist order is amazing. Watch this video.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Is that the Cleveland Browns mission statement


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

UberLady69 said:


> I started 1/29/18 and Uber is paying .53 cents a mile and .08 cents a minute UberX
> 
> I live by the airport and when I drove by on my way to pick up commuters ( this was 4 in the morning), I noticed over 48 drivers already in the cue
> WTF ? Flights don't even start until 6 a.m. at the airports, so you fiqure it will be at least 7:30 in the morning before any flights arrive. I would never get up at 4 in the morning to sit at the airport and not even make any money.


ROFLMAO, 53 pennies per mile? ROFLMAO, wait, did you really say 53 cents per mile? LMAO, hope the tips are great,GL, your gonna need it,wow 53 cents per mile, call you state reps and complain, jmo


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

njn said:


> Concealed carry is a violation of the TOS. Besides deactivation, has uber gone after someone for damaging their reputation?


FUBER and their TOS!!! They violate it daily for every under 18 years old age ride they give through their platform. I have a CCW and carry regularly. When some dip shit thinks he is going to carjack me without a fight he better take one more bong hit in his life before goes there. Placement and proper clothing choices to prevent "printing" is the key. Don't pull unless you intend to use, and it had be your last choice.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jurgen Ringer said:


> I have been driving for a year, and I agree with you 100%. These forums would be much more helpful if the whiners stayed away and left room for people who want to be constructive.


There's a thin line between whiny and constructive.


----------



## TheAntMiami (Oct 10, 2016)

bk102 said:


> I enjoy driving, I enjoy meeting new people, I enjoy exploring places I don't go a lot, I enjoy not having to pay my bills with Uber money, I enjoy getting out of the house in the winter, I enjoy occasionally helping someone who wouldn't get to work without me, I enjoy the occasional hot college girl that hops in my car, I enjoy uber...BUT...I don't need it, that's probably why I enjoy it.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Sadly, many have to learn on their own, myself included, after driving lyft part time for 4 months, and pulling my pants down for every passenger, in case they wanted to 'have at it" after 4 months of being the driver they could only dream of, I pick up some human scum in downtown Atlanta, who tries to provoke me the entire trip, and I just sit there my normal cheery self, apologizing and asking him if I can do anything to make him happy.

At the end of the ride, he asks me if I am high and then leaves feedback in that regard. Lyft deactivates my account on Friday, and then re-activates it Sunday after they lie to me and say that they have "investigated" the situation. They also wrote that if they get further feedback like this that my account will be deactivated.

The lying piece of shit probably got a free ride and an apology.

If it happened to me, it can happen to anyone. Lyft wasn't in my corner, and did nothing to conduct an actual investigation, they just robbed me of a weekend of earnings and then sent me a form email stating how much they take safety seriously.

So good luck with that. I hope you have a great experience and nothing ever happens to you.

If you're smart, you will listern to other people, and get a dash cam, protect yourself by not accepting rides you aren'ty comfortable with just to try for a bonus.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Sadly, many have to learn on their own, myself included, after driving lyft part time for 4 months, and pulling my pants down for every passenger, in case they wanted to 'have at it" after 4 months of being the driver they could only dream of, I pick up some human scum in downtown Atlanta, who tries to provoke me the entire trip, and I just sit there my normal cheery self, apologizing and asking him if I can do anything to make him happy.
> 
> At the end of the ride, he asks me if I am high and then leaves feedback in that regard. Lyft deactivates my account on Friday, and then re-activates it Sunday after they lie to me and say that they have "investigated" the situation. They also wrote that if they get further feedback like this that my account will be deactivated.
> 
> ...


Yet another thing I don't miss about not driving people anymore. You make crap pay, accept a huge risk, and although most passengers are fine, a few are not, and one particularly bad one can end up going very badly for you.

I think most people have looked down on driving cabs as kind of a crappy profession to have to be a part of and rideshare has helped all of us see why.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Yet another thing I don't miss about not driving people anymore. You make crap pay, accept a huge risk, and although most passengers are fine, a few are not, and one particularly bad one can end up going very badly for you.
> 
> I think most people have looked down on driving cabs as kind of a crappy profession to have to be a part of and rideshare has helped all of us see why.


Of course it's not all bad, I love talking with some of the people I've driven. Some notable ones I remember:


a scientist for the CDC
a noted author
a cosplay geek from dragoncon
a delta excecutive
an international goods trader

but yeah, I've also driven:


strippers
strippers asking me if they can do lines in the back of my car
hookers
drug dealers (yes people, we know, round trip from apartment to drug store and you didn't buy anything come on dude)


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

H8DSOUL said:


> Guys and gals I am new to UBER. I have been doing it for about three weeks and have made about 700 doing it. Instead of complaining about the job see if you can do something on your end to fix the problem. If you're not making enough venture into other markets or just simply stop logging on to take riders. I AM NOT TRYING TO START S$&T but your job is what you make it you are your own boss with UBER which is a plus. Just because YOU have a bad experience with UBER doesn't mean everyone will.


Shut the **** up you rat faced idiot.  now you have the beef. Sit on it!


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Rvnbrk said:


> I own two prius, my wife drives one and I'm leasing mine (2016, 3 yr 36k miles)
> I drive part time, about 10 hours during prime time on weekends (9-2a Friday and Saturday). After doing some math, ends up being 23.53 an hour, not too shabby! I'll pay my $307 a month lease
> plus insurance in two weeks with some extra change left over.
> 
> ...


Yeah.....nice photoshop. Im calling BS on this too. Posts like this trying to show rainbows and unicorns to new drivers. Grass is NOT greener on the uber side of the fence. Its a barren wasteland. Stop the bullshit.



Rvnbrk said:


> Not odometer readout, but current trip readout since ignition. Check above posted video. Jealous much driving that cash for clunker reject?
> 
> Screenshots arnt hard, just press power and home button simultaneously on most phones. Glad you learned something. The pictures are from different days. If you would use a little critical thinking and simple observations it's not hard to see. Bask in my glory peasant.
> 
> ...


Yep......only problem is......Saturday 11/12? November 12th was a Sunday. Nice try. Troll


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

TheAntMiami said:


> Exactly what do you enjoy?
> Working the hours you desire? Days of the week, etc?
> That is understandable. Now wait 3 months, take 25 pool trips, get a puker, bad GPS, 10 no shows, realize each day or shift you work, you are either losing money or working for minimum wage, have your rating lowered or realize you are being short changed by Uber, not paid proper bonus or commission.....then make an honest assessment, can we agree on that come April 19, 2017?


She/he is new, doesn't realize Uber/Lyft give preferential treatment to them so they quit their day jobs and then are indebted to them. lol Karma on this judgmental newbie.



Fubernuber said:


> H8dsoul i appreciate your new found optimism. I think you are saying the right things but i fear you are too new to realize that uber wants to replace you for a robot as soon as possible. You must not have realized yet that if you were robbed at gunpoint by an uber passenger they would immediately reply with a canned reply and a promise to ban the rider. Enjoy being an uber partner for atleast few more months. After reality sets in please come back and bash uber like the rest of us


Not to mention the potential to be shot AND carjacked! So. Much. Fun!



RussellP said:


> Sorry to ruin it for the newbie... But you're in dayton... Your pax pay $0.85 per mile... You earn 63 cents per mile. The IRS says the cost of driving a mile is 54 cents. That includes depreciation, maintenance, and fuel. So you're profiting 9 cents per mile.
> 
> Oh wait, except that's only on miles with passengers in the car, and since you can't uber without dead miles between trips... In my city, I average about 1.5 dead miles for every paid mile, it's probably similar for you.
> 
> ...


Modern cars are NOT made for this type of driving. There is a reason taxis are so heavy-weight and bulky. There is a reason taxis are so dirty (as riders who remember taxis are wont to say) and took so long to pick them up. I sure hope this newbie didn't buy a new(er) car for this gig. It breaks my heart to see Uber/Lyft stickers on brand new cars driving earnestly around town...



crazy916 said:


> Just wait till you hit the 4 month mark. Uber's algorithm seems to favor new drivers. You will make what seems to be decent money then you realize you still made next to nothing because you drove for quantity, not for quality. In other words you drove at base rate with not incentives.


Uber absolutely does favor new drivers. I know a guy locally who was approached by a newbie about an app question one day and she had a full-on SURGE going, and he had none. It is a racket.



I_Like_Spam said:


> How does it ruin it for you or anyone else, if someone else is trash talking Uber?


Because the OP knows deep down that this is too good to be true and is in deep denial over it.



Rvnbrk said:


> I own two prius, my wife drives one and I'm leasing mine (2016, 3 yr 36k miles)
> I drive part time, about 10 hours during prime time on weekends (9-2a Friday and Saturday). After doing some math, ends up being 23.53 an hour, not too shabby! I'll pay my $307 a month lease
> plus insurance in two weeks with some extra change left over.
> 
> ...


ALL SURGES? You're new, get over yourself.


----------

